# Parkay on ribs. A blind taste test.



## wutang (Feb 8, 2010)

I have read on here a few times that lots of comp cooks use parkay on their ribs. It also came up a few times on that Pitmasters show. So I figured I would do a little blind taste test experiment

2 slabs of trimmed spares on the UDS. Identical rub on both. Burning RO lump and pecan & apple chunks.


About 2 hours later, ready to foil


The "control" slab. Layed the ribs on a bed of honey, brown sugar and a splash of apple juice. This is the same as I have done the last few times I have made ribs


And the experimental slab, the same bed of honey, brown sugar, apple juice but also added parkay


Ribs are done. The slab on the left is the parkay slab


First off neither slab ended up quite as tender as I would have liked. Maybe just a few more minutes in the foil than it got.

Results... My wife (a rib lover) ate one rib off each slab without knowing which is which. She says that the "control" slab seems to have more flavor.

My sister in law and her husband both chose the "parkay" ribs saying the the flavor and texture were better. But in doing so they both thought they were choosing the standard ribs and were surprised when I told them the picked the parkay ribs.

I thought both were pretty good. I prefered the standard ribs. I kinda felt like the rub flavor was a little stronger on the standard ribs and it seemed like the parkay kind of washed out the rub. But I am the only one who knew which I was eating so maybe my opinion should be tossed out. I would say that definitely the ribs I made a few weeks ago were better than either slab I made today. 

After some feedback I received on another site with this same post I have determined that I will try again but significantly increase the amount of parkay used. I am thinking I just did not put enough on to make the difference I was looking for.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice experiment, what where you expecting from the parkay slab? I'm always looking for something new to try. Thanks my friend.


----------



## onedragon221 (Feb 8, 2010)

The one on the right looks to have a deeper color, which means to me more flavor. 
I like the idea of the bed of honey. Need to add that one?


----------



## wutang (Feb 8, 2010)

I guess my expectation was just an overall better flavor/taste experience. Since the competition bbq cook has to "wow" a judge in just one or two bites I was thinking that I would take a bite off of the parkay slab and instantly think they were better. All in all with this experiment I did not notice a huge difference, but in hindsight I don't think I added enough. I guess I will get to eat another experiment soon.


----------



## wutang (Feb 8, 2010)

I think the one on the right did have a more intense flavor from the rub so I would agree with you. I have done the bed of honey/brown sugar the last few times I have made ribs and I like it MUCH better than just adding apple juice to the foil.


----------



## onedragon221 (Feb 8, 2010)

That what i'm looking for, That WOW! factor. My ribs are pretty good as friends and family tell me, But i'm still looking for that prefect rib. 
Now i put my brown sugar on right after my rubs, than i wait til its melted or becomes syrupy then smoke.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 8, 2010)

nice experiment........interested in the next time's result with more parkay.


----------



## schmoke (Feb 8, 2010)

Yea, let us know how the next experiment comes out, as I'd like to know too.


----------



## placebo (Feb 8, 2010)

Funny, I had to try that also after seeing it on the pitmaster show. So yesterday I did a rack of BB's and a rack of spares and I used squeeze margarine on both. I was pretty liberal with it and I think the biggest difference it made was in appearance and moistness. They were the moistest ribs I have ever done and they looked fantastic! I did do a lot of things different this time though. I tried a new rub that was in my head. I also had trouble with my MES getting up to temp so after the foiling stage they got sauced and went on the grill. Best ribs I've ever done and they were gone in no time. The rub was a variation from Jeff's rub, I'll post it after I make it again and actually measure the ingredients.


----------



## gnubee (Feb 8, 2010)

I wonder how it would be if you used butter instead of parkay? I sure prefer butter on almost anything instead of margarine. 

I noticed that the annoying Woman on the Jonny Trigg rib challenge last night used a whole lot of parkay on her ribs. The the judges hated her ribs because they could taste the lighter fluid in them. She came in last.  It Seems she borrowed 3 big green eggs for the competition and the owner always lit them with the fluid.


----------



## placebo (Feb 8, 2010)

I prefer real butter also but my market only had margarine in squeeze bottles. I'm gonna keep an eye out for some though.


----------



## gene111 (Feb 8, 2010)

would have to agree with Placebo have done this several times & seem to be much moister than normal! Did some a couple of weeks ago & turned out to be the best ribs i ever made. Been fine tunning for comps this year will see how it turns out!!!


----------



## triplebq (Feb 8, 2010)

*The butter goes on top for best results . Have done that . I am NOT a comp cooker but have cooked plenty .  I use a homemade sweet rub on my ribs with a little heat . great job *


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 9, 2010)

interesting experiment, thanks for taking one for the team.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





as someone who does not like foiled ribs, or typically ones with any sauce more than maybe a finishing glaze I dont think I'd like these heart attack ribs.  I wont even eat parkay on a piece of bread, let alone some ribs I worked hard on.

each day I wonder more about competition bbq, and in a bad way,  parkayed ribs, parkayed thighs in muffin tins, tons of foil, lighter fluid, etc.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ill stick with being a backyard guy.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting this - I too have been wondering the effect it has on ribs. I am not a parkay fan so I was thinking of trying the I cant beleive its not butter stuff. I have used it in several other applications and liked it better than margerine


----------



## wmarkw (Feb 9, 2010)

My thoughts exactly Jim.

What I want to know is what the heck is that hunk of meat in between your 2 slabs??  A 10LB fatty???


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 9, 2010)

Now I might have to try atleast the honey and brown sugar trick. I'm not real sure if the parkay thingy is one I'm ready to try just yet. But thanks Wutang for your experiment and all will be taken into the brain cavity for future use.


----------



## tlzimmerman (Feb 9, 2010)

I did parkay on my last two sets, and man they were good.  I do need to get a good sauce hammered down for ribs to finish with, the flavor in the meat is amazing but there is just a bit lacking IMO so far.

Getting closer though, and I have only done 3 racks.  I sure do love trying!


----------



## bustintires (Feb 9, 2010)

couldnt ya just put some heavy whipping cream in a sqweeze bottle and shake the hell out of it till its butter, squirt out the buttermilk and be good 2 go?


----------



## sweet chops bbq (Feb 9, 2010)

I tried the same combo on Sunday and everyone who had them asked what was on them. I almost didnt want to tell them, but when I did they were all surprised. It will be a staple in my ribs from here on out.


----------



## john3198 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ever had a good steak come with a pat of butter on it. Better yet some compound butter like herbs and garlic? Same idea to me. A way to finsh, add a little extra flavor, maybe a smother mouth feel, and some shine. 

May try some compound butter next rack. Something complementary to the rub like garlic, cayenne, and some freah thyme or parsley (my rubs have some dried herbs in them).


----------



## wutang (Feb 9, 2010)

Well it certainly sounds like I am not the only one trying this. I just gave it a shot because I am looking into getting  into competitions soon and this seems to be one of the "tricks of the trade." I guess we will see where it goes from here.

I have done a garlic herbed butter on a steak right off the grill. GOOD STUFF. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I suppose this is kind of the same concept.

Not quite 10 lbs. But still a monster.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=88916


----------



## bronxbbq (Feb 9, 2010)

Wutang
 Nice job on the cook! I have come very close to the Trigg method. I think most leave alot out o how he does it. B sugar, honey and parky is only one step he takes. I don't know what rub he uses "i use my own". The "Tiger sauce" he uses along with the parky etc is often a missed ingredient. It made a world of difference "to me" and added another flavor profile.


----------



## wutang (Feb 9, 2010)

Good point. I wasn't trying to replicate the Trigg ribs exactly. I just wanted to try and determine what difference the parkay made by itself so it was the only thing I changed from what had become my normal procedure. But you are right...I will need to do some tweaking before I have ribs that are ready for competition.


----------

